# Paxevanos - Marlin - Tandem AI



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Here's the photo in colour...


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTW1T0UAAA5fgAAQQOUACAADEAA/5Z8gIABIinoZTTIeUNNPKaDH6pvUmMkaZDQ0wygAo/zUYiW1pQxVb9oG2ix5nEK79TaWQoZ+uOEe3DIrBV7S1yjZI8ITs4ul9+2AyfPSYIuMC7kinChIGtqnooA=


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Paulo up front in the drivers seat and, Rob PAx battling the fish from the rear!


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

This will translate to his Win news segment as " Marlin are going off on the south coast" then Ben Caddye will claim he caught a marlin on the moruya breakwall.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Did they pedal out to the marlin grounds, sail out, jump off a mothership into the AI after hooking the marlin on the mothership or did they travel to the marlin grounds by mothership and then start fishing from the Tandem AI?


----------



## Cammers (May 18, 2008)

koich said:


> This will translate to his Win news segment as " Marlin are going off on the south coast" then Ben Caddye will claim he caught a marlin on the moruya breakwall.


:lol:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

spooled1 said:


> Did they pedal out to the marlin grounds, sail out, jump off a mothership into the AI after hooking the marlin on the mothership or did they travel to the marlin grounds by mothership and then start fishing from the Tandem AI?


I have no idea but I'd love to know. Both Paulo and RobPAx are members here so maybe they can fill us in??

I have heard that Marlin are in close all along the NSW coast, a mate caught one last week only a km off Cronulla


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

That is the best rod holder I have ever seen on a yak, do all AI's come with them ?


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

I believe you meant Rob holder.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Zed said:


> I believe you meant Rob holder.


 :lol:


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

I heard he was cursing, live well is not big enough!! :lol:

Well done guys, guess we will find out more in a read somewhere somewhen.


----------



## robpax (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi All,

Rob Paxevanos here-Have had my hands full, so sorry for the slow reply.

Can't say everythingh aboout the Sail Yak Marlin just yet, except that it's makes up for that big one I lost before the 70 kg job on the show in 2005 

As you can appreciate such an event will be broadcast with full details on Fishing Australia later this year, and until then as much as I would like my contract doesn't allow me to spill the beans on everything and all editoirial has to be pre approved. Poor old Paulo has been thown in the deep end with this-he was with me and has to keep quite on some things.

I can tell you is about one funny incident not on film:

Our 10 strong team roll into the Husky pub and the lady at the counter asked how we went... 'Just the one' replies local comedian Greg Reid ... I had to hold back my laughter ...little did the lady know he was talking about the biggest fish out of the smallest boat that I personally have ever been a part of...

Koichy re your comment :"This will translate to his Win news segment as " Marlin are going off on the south coast" then Ben Caddye will claim he caught a marlin on the moruya breakwall."

Good point-Marlin are going great but I have made sure my next column is specific re chances of catching a marlin, especially from a kayak  I try to do this wherever possible.

Just in the first official press release;

SAIL YAK TAKES ROB ON FISHING AUSTRALIA'S BIGGEST ADVENTURE YET

Incredible adventure, new found mateship, adrenaline, drama, pain, heartbreak , euphoria and more all rolled into one mind blowing week...and the mission is a long way from being over yet.

As part of the most incredible hard core 'product test' I've been involved in yet a team of 10 mad keen anglers including myself are currently out capturing a Fishing Australia story on targeting marlin in a sail yaks...

Sailing and big fish isn't new...how do you think people used to move to game fishing grounds before engines were invented?

But Steve Fields, the CEO of Hobie Cat Australasia and the man behind Australia's kayak boom, has something new: a modern day high tech sailing kayak purpose built for two anglers.

Being the country's foremost expert on both small sail boats and fishing kayaks...and an accomplished/mad keen angler to boot , he's worked in with the vast resources of Hobie headquarters in the USA to bring down under a ripper craft that already can't keep up with demand.

The product ...the "Hobie Mirage Tandem Island"... is essentially a kayak that can sail along at well over 10 knots , is as stable as they come, and in the process opens up a whole new world of fishing to keen kayak fishos.

Fast forward and two hours into the biggest fight of my life and I am wondering if I am ready for this new world ...it's almost too good to be true!
On 37kg tackle I have been labouring heavily with a rampaging black marlin on the other end of my line...the camera boat has called it for 80 kilos... I would argue it is much much more, or maybe this fish has been drinking red bull because I have knocked over dozens of 100 kg plus south coast marlin on line class half the size in well under an hour.

It's size will no doubt be debated for some time yet, but strength wise this fish is in a class of its own...it and it's not because I can't put pressure on her from the small craft...most of the two hours I've been locking up the reel on some 25 kilos of sunset drag with extra thumb pressure when required. We have been able to lead the marlin and plane it to the surface 10 times already, but she just turns and powers off again-she just won't give up.

Fans of Fishing Australia will know that in 2005 I hooked a big marlin from a Sport that broke my reel, and nearly my sprits in the process. I went on to tag one around 70 kg, but it was the one that got away, the one we didn't get a look at that has teased and haunted me Iike an unknown beast from the deep. A partner in adventure might help me tame such a beast.

Enter the man in the front seat- Paul O'Leary...a legend in Sail Yak Circles... the giant fish changes direction...jumps past us and smokes off 200 yards of line like it's only just been hooked, so with the sail furled up for safety Paul cranks the mirage drive and gives chase. The mirage drive is much faster than a paddle but still no match for the speed of a rampaging marlin. Paul too is working hard... very hard...

The rugged shoreline of Jervis Bay momentarily disappears behind a swell as I take a glance up from the job at hand. I was once a land based game angler haunting this famous shore line for fishing thrills...but now the yaks do it for me. Add in a purpose built sail and it's a whole new ball game yet again, and when the wind dies off you have the mirage drive to get out or get back home-that's handy, very handy!

Back to the fight and around the three hour mark the marlin is finally tagged and the support team lets out a cheer well above the sound of camera boats, wind and rain.

This is one of three sail yak marlin encounters so far... we are out at it again thgis week, this time inside the shelter of Jervis Bay... Marlin have been caught from the rocks already this season, but we want to avoid the spots that may be crowded or closed and continue enjoying something 
new.

Despite a few bruises and some stiff muscles we can't wipe the smirks off our faces every time we hit the water.

More on the main forum at hobiefishing.com.au too.

Exciting times for kayakers

Rob Paxevanos


----------



## robpax (Oct 10, 2009)

PS: Love the earlier illustrations by cid too-very funny


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Great work Rob and Paulo beast of a fish to handle on the yak. Make sure to let us know when its going to air Rob don't want to miss that one.

Cheers Dave
We know you were the original artist paddy, Cids just the cover band :lol:


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Yes, that's true, Patwah did do the original artwork. I just enhanced it and bought it to life so the masses could REALLY appreciate it. :lol: Now Red will probably jump in and say he enhanced it further by adding the video, but we all know true art does not come from video!

cheers,
Cid


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Good stuff Rob, Now all you've gotta do is convive one of the Sydney TV stations to show Fishing Australia so that we can see it...

IMO its a sad day when you can't even talk about your own fish.... :shock: :?


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Awesome catch Boys 
Can't wait to see it all on TV


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfdQnQgAAC/fgAAQcAfwEqghWAq////gMAEVig1U9om1T09InqbU0aek9QB6gAFTNTTTQ0AAAAGIAlU/RCanqaaamR5TEeoNAPKPKTxEEixW/n2IFIIhWULIBhJADCGAQqcBLnZjnM0NfBw5OxQYpqq3Eck2LKGlbUjzfjN860vT74k3bnnRlXnfwR1E/NgyBGAy6WvorMmq9sclvgEutyrYdTi4eTbtpb4iLkUbcZwzKUQPXyr4e66PMlQTOkDq1+WuGZYEpWs16EcS++/uxR2NxCtRpWPKE3ahpKN6q57bTK/IXVS8MLRAGD+PqjjKNgpS4BluY4iBBq3SysIhdfKaIE4zqEzVRuTwImmpZz2R0scMoeCFwhvQQgaxxphNJMu/r/i7kinChIe6hOhA


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

RedPhoenix said:


> Cid said:
> 
> 
> > Now Red will probably jump in and say he enhanced it further by adding the video, but we all know true art does not come from video!
> ...


If you can add a bit of a rap using the reel drag and a seagull screech, i reckon you have a sure thing for next year Red,
Thanks if the judges don't change


----------



## robpax (Oct 10, 2009)

I have told my editor to stop spending hours in a dark edit suite cutting televsion programs to get out and do some real art.

He has a good sense of Humour and will hopefully reply.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWd6526EAADffgAAQQKcACCHoUCA//9+gMAEmNthqaDQ0mp6IaNqGTJpp6g0Cp7JMkGQZMgNNAaaFNqk/JJ6bVPI09TQQ9R6G0lq3RnuNatrqtjDIp2fq0hv4inqCKTaTaO0+0Xu9zyVO8SQ2QR9/mnM4nNaScrkbhDgTr1hgWQgj8UlswL0ynMaeIk+pUgfAPFLVZT+Ebi420ccOUfZcRVFCag7EQrPN820BLCKN4ojEtuR3JsrT27RSTViY40xvbBVwzVU8lOQSoUKcyQCRuZpNwb8qyNy/VL2ttPpFC3MrtzJxKA9gk6sCN3BonJUVARpNUe4GfaIswaSoTAXc14Tyu4rQVDScSiEhG21mtBY4q3Yqz3sLtRSTuMVtw+ZLIXKRjS3UTgQxQLh3oXAnSsLAcNXI+MWVDCKFKbIFl/F3JFOFCQ3rnboQ


----------



## robpax (Oct 10, 2009)

Paulo is a freak peddler-never seen a guy his age so fit!

Also, some new Fishing Australia Videos on You Tube, many of them on kayaking.

Type "Rob Paxevanos Fishing Australia" into the search bar on the you tube site if you want to see them.

Will post a seperate topic on this.

In the meantime again-Paulo is a freak Peddler. Will have to fish with him again before his legs explode.

Rob


----------

